
The Rise of Small Farm Robots - iamjeff
https://medium.com/food-is-the-new-internet/the-rise-of-small-farm-robots-365e76dbdac1#.tg3jeqcis
======
ashleyreddy
The real question is do they speak Vachi and the binary language of moisture
evaporators :) .

------
hga
Has a rather cartoonish view of large scale farming. E.g. one of my father's
best friends, until he was somewhat disabled by a stroke a few years ago,
assembled large farm machinery, at fairs and the like for display, those
delivered to farmers, and a fair amount of business at harvest time for truly
huge scale harvesters, by and large in Texas. But unless my impression of the
sort of work he did is way off, machinery of the "64 row" level is fairly
rare, and it also bears mentioning that farmers aren't idiots, they aren't
going to use machinery and techniques that quickly ruin their soil, or use
more chemical inputs ($$$) including fertilizer than they think necessary.

And I'm pretty sure cereal grains including sorghum for silage for animals is
going to continue to be the forte of big farms, and absolutely needed, while
this sort of small scale thing sounds great for "truck farms" like the one
highlighted in the beginning.

